# Problem Installing ATI 8.11 Drivers



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

Alright, I downloaded the Windows 64 Bit Vista 8.11 drivers today for my Windows Vista Eternity 2009 Edition (Windows Vista 64 bit but leaner, meaner and with all the trimmings of Vista Ultimate 64). Well, when I go to select a folder to install it to (Defaults to B:\Program Files\ATI Technologies) it comes back saying invalid folder. No matter which I try or what name it says the same thing. Even if I use X86 Program Files folder it says the same thing. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 26, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright, I downloaded the Windows 64 Bit Vista 8.11 drivers today for my Windows Vista Eternity 2009 Edition (Windows Vista 64 bit but leaner, meaner and with all the trimmings of Vista Ultimate 64). Well, when I go to select a folder to install it to (Defaults to B:\Program Files\ATI Technologies) it comes back saying invalid folder. No matter which I try or what name it says the same thing. Even if I use X86 Program Files folder it says the same thing. Anyone have any ideas?



Did you try moving the driver software to another partition and select again. If it works then idk what happened on it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

WEll I dont have but one partition on this whole 1TB drive. So I dont think that is an option.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 26, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Anyone else got any ideas?



Only advice I can give is to change the drive letter and test again or repartition the drive into 2 and test again.


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 26, 2008)

That's probably because you used B nobody does that.

Change your drive letter to C....it should fix your issue.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

Well that is stupid as shit because that it the letter that was assigned to it. I cannot believe this is causing the problem if it is :Roll:


Here is what its giving me:


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

And to see what listing:






http://img.techpowerup.org/081125/ATI Error Location.jpg


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

Let me see if I can run Disk manager and change the letter


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

Crap Ill have to reformat and reinstall all this crap and updates ::Scream::


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2008)

This is a good reason to stay away from "hacked up" copies of Windows, just like XP "Black edition".

Grab your install disc of Vista, and use vlite and do it yourself, don't use hacked copies that are designed to run on other people's systems and have come from torrent/dodgy sites that could potentially be loaded with a load of crap.

I've had my OS drive set as D:\ before now (my quick reinstall of Vista about 4 weeks ago) and 8.11 installed fine.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2008)

Im thinking it is actually the drive letter because it was gonna install on my C Drive (Windows XP) fine.


----------

